# [RISOLTO] Problema moduli kernel uvcvideo per webcam

## stifler83

Salve a tutti, eccovi un nuovo questito: volevo compilare i moduli per la mia cam quando sono incappato in questo problema, eseguendo 

```

emerge -v media-video/linux-uvc

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *  [u] CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.[/u]

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called pkg_setup

 *   linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.ebuild, line  24:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250:

 *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called pkg_setup

 *   linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.ebuild, line  24:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'

```

Come consigliato dall'errore vado subito a controllare nel .config del kernel ma non riesco a trovare CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV. Idee?

P.S. Il mio kernel si trova alla versione 2.6.36-r5  :Wink: Last edited by stifler83 on Sun Dec 26, 2010 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

ti serve il modulo v4L (video for linux) in multimedia.

----------

## stifler83

Ho compilato i v4l come da te suggerito e piu precisamente

```
Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer (VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT)
```

dopo ho lanciato la compilazione di linux-uvc

```
emerge -v linux-uvc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250

 * linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called pkg_setup

 *   linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.ebuild, line  24:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250:

 *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called pkg_setup

 *   linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.ebuild, line  24:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'
```

Il risultato non cambia

----------

## djinnZ

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

>  *   CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV:   is not set when it should be.

 manca ancora qualsa nella configurazione del kernel

----------

## stifler83

si quello lo avevo notato, ma non riesco a capire cosa

----------

## cloc3

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Ho compilato i v4l come da te suggerito e piu precisamente
> 
> ```
> Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer (VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT)
> ```
> ...

 

quindi, adesso dovresti stare così:

```

s939 linux # grep CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV .config

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

```

credo che basti.

il pacchetto che stai compilando dovebbe essere deprecato, perché serve proprio a installare quei driver che, adesso, sono inclusi nel kernel.

io non ce l'ho, ma cheese funziona lo stesso.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il pacchetto che stai compilando dovebbe essere deprecato, perché serve proprio a installare quei driver che, adesso, sono inclusi nel kernel.

 

Come dice appunto clocm, sono deprecati, prova a marcare i driver direttamente nel kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## stifler83

ok guardo nel config nel kerne,l magari ho saltato qualcosa, ma non mi pare.

----------

## stifler83

ok ho passato l'errore ma giustamente non poteva non riproporsene uno nuovo  :Smile: 

```
emerge -v linux-uvc

...

...

...

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [uvcvideo] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux  

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3538:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2714:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250:

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux  

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3538:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2714:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250'
```

Idee?  :Smile: 

----------

## stifler83

ok ho risolto  :Smile:  effettivamente la soluzione è all'interno del kernel, ho spuntato una cosa che non avevo notato prima aver abilitato e mi si sono presentati varie opzioni che prima non avevo a disposizione. Si ricompila, si installano i moduli ed il gioco è fatto.  :Smile:  Grazie a tutti

----------

## djinnZ

Non so se sei novizio e quanto ma intuisco che ti sei affannato a configurare il kernel usando un make config (orrore e raccapriccio) o menuconfig/gconfig.

La prossima volta fai uso dell'opzione --xconfig con genkernel o di make xconfig ( basato su QT   :Mr. Green:  draghi 1 scimmie 0 e palla al centro  :Cool:  ).

Vai alla funzione find e trovi l'opzione che ti serve senza ammattire (e ti viene anche visualizzata a fianco della definizione nei submenu).

I tizi che fanno i fighi con la citazione diretta di CONFIG_vattelappesca nei forum in realtà fanno così.  :Wink: 

----------

